# Jemand will mein Wlan hacken



## krolf (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Fritzbox und es versucht sich dauerhaft (Jede Minute Tag und Nacht) jemand zugang zuverschaffen , was kann ich nun machen um rauszukriegen wer es ist und wo er ist?

Die Mac Adresse habe ich ,  kennt jemand vielleicht tools zum aufspüren? ich weiß ich könnte meine SSID verstecken etc.. aber das will ich nicht würde ihn am liebsten aufspüren und mal höfflich fragen was das den soll.

Gruß


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Juli 2013)

Aufspüren währe schwer  du kannst die MAC Adresse der Polizei übergeben aber ob das was nützt ist fraglich.
Wenn du den MAC-Filter aktiviert hast und ein sicheres Passwort gewählt hast brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.
Zudem kannst du seine MAC-Adresse ja Sperren.


----------



## TempestX1 (2. Juli 2013)

Kannst du die MAC Adresse nicht in deinem Router auf eine Blacklist setzen?


----------



## fear.de (2. Juli 2013)

Das ist ganz normal!

Jeder der an deiner Bude vorbei fährt, hat heutzutage nen WLAN taugliches Smartphone und dieses kommuniziert mit deiner Fritze, aber weder du noch der jenige mit dem Smartphones merkt davon was, bis du eben in den Log guckst!

Ganz normal, da kann man außer Reichweite runter Schrauben oder ganz aus machen nichts tun


----------



## Zwitschack (2. Juli 2013)

bevor du jemanden anderes vorzeitig verurteilst, hast du noch irgendein WLan-Gerät rumstehen oder liegen, welches deine SSID kennt und noch ein älteres Passwort besitzt? weil dieses Problem hatte ich bei meinem Router, als das Passwort geändert wurde.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Juli 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Das ist ganz normal!
> 
> Jeder der an deiner Bude vorbei fährt, hat heutzutage nen WLAN taugliches Smartphone und dieses kommuniziert mit deiner Fritze, aber weder du noch der jenige mit dem Smartphones merkt davon was, bis du eben in den Log guckst!
> 
> Ganz normal, da kann man außer Reichweite runter Schrauben oder ganz aus machen nichts


 

Wenn es immer die Selbe MAC Adresse ist klingt es schon merkwürdig.
Vor allem will dieses Gerät sich anscheinend immer wieder einloggen will. Das macht kein Normales Smartphone. (Würde ja der Akku nach knapp 2 Stunden leer sein )

Klingt ja schon fast BruteForce mäßig ...


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2013)

Ein Wlan hackt man aber nicht indem man pausenlos darauf connectet, sondern indem man mitschneidet und dann nen Supercomputer hat um das Passwort zu knacken.
Und überhaupt, wieso sollte jemand dein Wlan hacken wollen ?


----------



## joasas (2. Juli 2013)

Dafür brauchst du doch keinen "Supercomputer", bräuchte man einen würde es niemand machen, denn diesen zu mieten kosten wesentlich mehr als sich einen gewöhnlichen DSL Anschluss zu bestellen. 

Inzwischen geht das relativ gut mit Regenbogentabellen, insbesondere bei Nutzern mit Standardpasswörtern gibt es da einige Angriffsmöglichkeiten.

Aber sofern du ein ausreichend langes Passwort mit Sonderzeichen gewählt hast und auf WPA2 setzt ist das alles relativ egal. Und so wichtige Daten hast du nicht dass es dann für jemanden interessant sein dürfte.

Des weiteren tippe ich wie andere hier auf ein Gerät das falsch konfiguriert ist und die gehört. Du kannst ja zum Test einfach mal die SSID ändern oder mit der Sendeleistung spielen. Hast du dann keine Verbindungsversuche mehr ist es ein falsch konfiguriertes Endgerät bzw. du kannst das räumlich eingrenzen.


----------



## Soulsnap (2. Juli 2013)

Wenn man einige tage lang nen Wlan sniffer laufen lässt kann man auch ein WPA2 gesichertes Wlan "entern". ^^


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2013)

joasas schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du doch keinen "Supercomputer", bräuchte man einen würde es niemand machen, denn diesen zu mieten kosten wesentlich mehr als sich einen gewöhnlichen DSL Anschluss zu bestellen.


 
Ach was 
Ein zufällig generiertes WPA2 Passwort ist ohne Supercomputer aber trotzdem unangreifbar. Und selbst mit Supercomputer sind die allermeisten Passwörter noch vollkommen sicher. Klar, wenn man irgendwelche Standardpasswörter benutzt sind die mit Wörterbuchlisten angreifbar, aber trotzdem connectet man dazu nicht im Minutentakt auf das betreffende Wlan Netz, sondern schneidet eine kurze Zeit lang mit und knackt das Passwort dann lokal.


----------



## Eiche (2. Juli 2013)

krolf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe eine Fritzbox und es versucht sich dauerhaft (Jede Minute Tag und Nacht) jemand zugang zuverschaffen , was kann ich nun machen um rauszukriegen wer es ist und wo er ist?
> 
> ...


stell bei Wlan ein nur bekannte mac adressen zulassen (ist eine arte list wo nur rgeräte drin stehen die drau zugreiffen dürfen) da löschste dann seine raus und schon sollte nix mehr sein

z.b. http://service.avm.de/support/de/SK...annte-Geraete-beschraenken-MAC-Address-Filter


----------



## Silversurfer2010 (2. Juli 2013)

mal ein kleiner tipp! wenn das jede sekunde wäre dann liegt bestimmt ein anderer router auf deinem kanal.

check das mal aus mit dem WLAN-Tool um andere Wlan router visuelle anzuzeigen.

INSSIDER ist eigentluch recht tool für solche sachen

inSSIDer - Download - CHIP Online

danach kannst de wireshark benutzen um den WLAN verkehr abzuhören 

Wireshark · Go Deep.

den rest selber lesen bitte , den sonst kassiere ich was


----------



## TomatenKenny (2. Juli 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ach was
> Ein zufällig generiertes WPA2 Passwort ist ohne Supercomputer aber trotzdem unangreifbar. Und selbst mit Supercomputer sind die allermeisten Passwörter noch vollkommen sicher. Klar, wenn man irgendwelche Standardpasswörter benutzt sind die mit Wörterbuchlisten angreifbar, aber trotzdem connectet man dazu nicht im Minutentakt auf das betreffende Wlan Netz, sondern schneidet eine kurze Zeit lang mit und knackt das Passwort dann lokal.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bjFDgDWJhRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2013)

Das Video zeigt einen Wörterbuchangriff auf ein unsicheres WPA Passwort.
Das ist mal absolut garnicht vergleichbar mit einem Brute-Force Angriff auf ein sicheres WPA2 Netz.


----------



## TomatenKenny (2. Juli 2013)

ok ich wollte nur helfen


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2013)

krolf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe eine Fritzbox und es versucht sich dauerhaft (Jede Minute Tag und Nacht) jemand zugang zuverschaffen , was kann ich nun machen um rauszukriegen wer es ist und wo er ist?
> 
> ...



Schau mal nach welche Mac Adresse dich da attakiert.
Dann sperrst du diese Mac Adresse und fertig.


----------



## joasas (2. Juli 2013)

MAC-Adressen | heise Netze 

So kannst du ggf. herausfinden von welchem Hersteller das Gerät stammt.


----------



## krolf (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Hab die Mac Adresse schon begutachtet , es ist von "Liteon Technology Corporation" wir haben kein Gerät was von diesen Hersteller ist , und auch keine Wlan karte von diesen Hersteller.
Und es ist wirklich ein Versuch "einzubrechen" weil leute die mit ihren Smartphone vorbei fahren die sind in 1 Minuter vorbei und versuchen nicht (Tag und Nacht , jede Minute) in das Netzwerk zu kommen.

Leider hat die FB 6360 keine Blacklist also könnte ich nur alle neuen Geräte aussperren , was ich aber eigentlich nicht will.
Und auch wen der Mac Adressen Filter an ist , connectet er zur Box und ich habe über Nacht ca. 800 Zeilen Wlan log files , was ich aber nicht will.
Deswegen würde ich am liebsten wissen wer das ist und ihn sagen das er es lassen soll.

Gruß

Edit : Habe jetzt erstmal die Kindersicherrung aktiviert , falls es doch rein kommt damit er keinen großen Schaden anrichten kann.


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2013)

krolf schrieb:


> Und es ist wirklich ein Versuch "einzubrechen"


 
Nein. Wenn jemand in dein Wlan einbrechen will versucht er nicht im Minutentakt darauf zu connecten. Oder glaubst du, da sitzt einer am PC und probiert alle 10 Sekunden ein anderes Passwort aus ?

Hast du dein Wlan Passwort vlt in letzter Zeit geändert ? Für mich klingt das eher so, als würde irgendein Gerät dauerhaft versuchen sich mit einem falschen Passwort zu verbinden, und diesen Prozess immer wieder wiederholen.

Kannst du vlt. mal einen Screenshot von dem Log machen ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Juli 2013)

> Wenn jemand in dein Wlan einbrechen will versucht er nicht im  Minutentakt darauf zu connecten. Oder glaubst du, da sitzt einer am PC  und probiert alle 10 Sekunden ein anderes Passwort aus ?


Dafür gibt es Programme die dies für einen tun.

Vielleicht will ein Nachbar Gratis Internet abstauben, solche Genies gibt es ja haufenweise.


----------



## N00bler (2. Juli 2013)

Kann das sein das dein Handy,Tablet o.ä dier ganze Zeit mit deinem Rooter knutscht?


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5420802 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür gibt es Programme die dies für einen tun.


 
Die probieren aber auch nicht im 10 Sekunden Takt zu deinem Wlan zu connecten. Die schneiden ein bisschen von deinem Funkverkehr mit und machen dann stunden-/tage-/wochen-/jahre-/jahrtausendelang coole Sachen mit Prozessoren und Grafikkarten.
Und DANN, wenn sie dein Passwort herausgefunden haben, connecten sie.


----------



## Wakarahen (2. Juli 2013)

Man sollte noch anmerken, dass MAC-Filter beim WLAN vollkommen nutzlos sind, da man die MAC-Adresse ohne großen Aufwand fälschen kann. Kompakt zusammengefasst nachzulesen ist dies auch auf der Wikipedia.
Ein sicheres Passwort ist eher die Maßnahme der Wahl.


----------



## Heretic (2. Juli 2013)

Die Fritzbox 6360 hat aber definitiv die möglichkeit "WLAN-Zugang auf die bekannten WLAN-Geräte beschränken" zu aktivieren. 
Danach bist du schon recht sicher.

was ggf helfen kann. den Namen des SSID netzwerkes leicht baändern z.B durch hinzugüen eines Buchstabens oder so.
Aufjedenfall was ungewähnliches machen. Weil wenn dein netz einfach fritzbox 6360 Cable heist ja dann hallo, da veruscht sich jeder bei dir einzuloggen der die gleiche hat....

Sofern du nicht 100 Wlan geräte an der Fritzbox hast sollte die ummeldung deiner geräte nicht lange dauern.

Sollte dann immer noch einer eine Mac adresse da sein die sich einwählen will weist du ob sich jemand absichtlich rein hacken will. Und dieser muss ja irgendwo in der nähe sein.


----------



## Wakarahen (2. Juli 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Die Fritzbox 6360 hat aber definitiv die möglichkeit "WLAN-Zugang auf die bekannten WLAN-Geräte beschränken" zu aktivieren.
> Danach bist du schon recht sicher.
> 
> was ggf helfen kann. den Namen des SSID netzwerkes leicht baändern z.B durch hinzugüen eines Buchstabens oder so.
> ...


 
Das Ändern der SSID bringt keinen und die von Dir genannte Zugangsbeschränkungsfunktion quasi keinen Sicherheitsgewinn.


----------



## der_knoben (2. Juli 2013)

WPA2 geknackt: Wie der neue WLAN-Hack funktioniert

Sofern also kein WPS aktiviert ist, wird es wohl für den jenigen schwer, rein zu kommen.


----------



## Heretic (2. Juli 2013)

Wakarahen schrieb:


> Das Ändern der SSID bringt keinen und die von Dir genannte Zugangsbeschränkungsfunktion quasi keinen Sicherheitsgewinn.



das ändern der ssid soll ja auch keine sicherheit geben sondern prüfen ob die einwahl der mac adresse gewollt oder ungewollt ist.


----------



## Wakarahen (2. Juli 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> das ändern der ssid soll ja auch keine sicherheit geben sondern prüfen ob die einwahl der mac adresse gewollt oder ungewollt ist.


 
Das war Deinen Ausführungen nach nicht ersichtlich. 
Ich wollte nur verhindern, dass jemand den Eindruck gewinnt, dass das Ändern der SSID einen Sicherheitsgewinn bringt.


----------



## Timsu (2. Juli 2013)

Wakarahen hat das schon ganz gut erklärt.
Da ist zumindest kein versierter Hacker am Werk, vielleicht irgendein ein Kind, was denkt es kommt durch bloßes ausprobieren aufs richtige Passwort
Oder ein Nachbar hat aus Versehen dein Netzwerk ausgewählt zum verbinden, und irgendein Gerät versucht sich immer zu connecten.

SSID verstecken und MAC-Filter bringt gar nichts.


----------



## DrDave (2. Juli 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> das ändern der ssid soll ja auch keine sicherheit geben sondern prüfen ob die einwahl der mac adresse gewollt oder ungewollt ist.


 
Das klingt für mich nach einer guten Maßnahme, sofern du die Standard SSID hast.
Eventuell war der andere auch mal mit einer Fritzbox 6360 verbunden, Standard SSID wäre dann wohl in der Art "Fritz!Box 6360" und versucht demnach immer mit dem vorhandenen Passwort auf deine Box zu connecten.
Wie auch schon gesagt wurde ist der MAC Adressen Filter eher etwas um das eigene Gewissen beim aktivieren zu beruhigen.
Für jmd. der wirklich in dein WLAN will, bietet es keinen Schutz, deine MAC Adresse zu ersniffen ist kein Problem, genauso wenig wie das ändern der eigenen MAC auf deine.
Was steht denn genau im Log?
Bruteforce würde üblicherweise auch nicht so gemacht werden, in dem man direkt das mögliche Passwort versucht, sondern man würde den zuvor mitgesnifften WPA Handshake sozusagen offline am Rechner knacken und dann direkt das "Richtige" Passwort verwenden um sich zu verbinden.


----------



## krolf (2. Juli 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Nein. Wenn jemand in dein Wlan einbrechen will versucht er nicht im Minutentakt darauf zu connecten. Oder glaubst du, da sitzt einer am PC und probiert alle 10 Sekunden ein anderes Passwort aus ?


 
Hallo

Doch es gibt Programme die es in Minuten Tackt probieren , habe es auch schon mal just for fun probiert natürlich in mein eigenen Netzwerk  

Und eigentlich will ich garnichts ändern , wie beschrieben habe erstmal die Kindersicherrung angemacht und meine Geräte freigegeben. 

Ich bin mir 100% Sicher das es keins meiner Geräte ist. 

Gruß


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2013)

Was genau steht denn im Log ?

Und wenn jemand auf die Art und Weise versuchen will dein Passwort zu knacken, lass ihn doch. In 20 Millionen Jahren hat ers dann raus.
Moderne Hackprogramme können 200000 Passwörter pro Sekunde ausprobieren. Wenn ein Programm alle 10 Sekunden ein Passwort direkt an deinem Router ausprobiert, dann bringt das schlicht und einfach garnichts. Deswegen bin ich mir zu 100% sicher, dass kein Hackprogramm der Welt so arbeiten wird.

Änder doch einfach deine SSID, dann bist du das Problem los, so oder so.


----------



## Timsu (2. Juli 2013)

krolf schrieb:


> Hallo
> Doch es gibt Programme die es in Minuten Tackt probieren


 
Da bin ich ja von Hand schneller.
Liest du eigentlich auch mal die Antworten?
Hier wurde schon x-mal die Funktionsweise dieser Programme erklärt.


----------



## Zwitschack (2. Juli 2013)

krolfi, du möchtest wohl den langen log besitzen xD

jetz mal im ernst, soll dir denn überhaupt geholfen werden? hast du noch die orginale SSID an? wenn ja dann ändere die, um das "angreifende" gerät wird sicherlich damit aufhören, da es seine angegebene SSID nicht mehr finden kann. wie ich und andere schon sagten, kann es irgendein x-beliebiges gerät sein, welches irgendwann mal die SSID mit einem PW gespeichert hatte und nun versucht, auf die alte bekannte wieder zuzugreifen. 

und zum hacken kann ich dir auch nur das gleiche wie die anderen sagen, es wird immer erst gesnifft, dann berechnet und dann mit einem mal mit dem richtigen PW zugegriffen. beim alten WEP wären das beispielweise 50MB mitgesnifft und 1min berechnungszeit.


----------



## dethacc (2. Juli 2013)

Programme die alle 10sec ein Passwort ausprobieren gibt es nicht und auch wenn wäre das ziemlich sinnlos.
Das einzige was mir da einfallen würde wäre Reaver welches eine Sicherheitslücke in WPS ausnutzt und dafür alle paar sec eine Anfrage sendet und auf Antwort wartet. Je nach Router bekommt es die und knackt so Wlans in unter 
10 Stunden. Jedoch sollte jeder Router mit einer aktuellen Firmware nurnoch begrenzt Anfagen beantworten oder nur für einen kurzen Zeitraum beim drücken der WPS-taste oder WPS gleich abschalten.

Jedoch denke ich so wie viele auch hier das es einfach irgendein Gerät in der Umgebung versucht einfach mal ins Internet zu kommen ohne das der Besitzer es weis.

Das einzige was mir noch einfallen würde in sachen aufspüren wäre airmon-ng für Linux da du dort alle Sendestärken von Wlangeräten in der Umgebung sehen kannst und halt nur schauen müsstest wo das Signal am stärksten ist. (macht sich natürlich doof im Mehrfamilienhaus da du ja nicht durch die Wohnungen der anderen rennenkannst mit den Notebook)


----------



## timstar88 (3. Juli 2013)

dethacc schrieb:


> Programme die alle 10sec ein Passwort ausprobieren gibt es nicht und auch wenn wäre das ziemlich sinnlos.


Soso, du kennst also alle Bruteforce / Sniffer o.Ä. Programme die es gibt? Respekt.




Wakarahen schrieb:


> Man sollte noch anmerken, dass MAC-Filter beim WLAN vollkommen nutzlos sind, da man die MAC-Adresse ohne großen Aufwand fälschen kann.



Muss man nur noch herausfinden wie die freigeschalteten MAC-Adresse im Router lauten...
Zudem weiß ich jetzt gerade gar nicht ob man die MAC-Adresse "ohne großen Aufwand" komplett selbst bestimmen kann.
Ich meine man kann die nur etwas beeinflussen, aber nicht jeden HEX-Wert beliebig verändern, aber da bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher. Obwohl es mit Sicherheit irgendwie möglich ist .


----------



## Laudian (3. Juli 2013)

Ein Mac Filter bringt rein garnichts, die SSID zu verstecken übrigens auch nicht, denn beide Werte sind ohne großen Aufwand auslesbar.

Ein WPA2 Netzwerk ist so sicher wie sein Kennwort, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und Kennwörter sind prinzipiell nur dann sicher, wenn sie nicht durch Wörterlisten angreifbar sind, d.h. zufällig oder zumindest "scheinzufällig" sind.

Und klar, natürlich wäre es theoretisch möglich dass jemand ein Programm schreibt, welches alle 10 Sekunden ein Passwort aus einer Wörterliste ausprobiert.
Jemand der in der Lage wäre ein solches Programm zu schreiben wüsste allerdings mit ziemlicher Sicherheit, dass im Internet bereits sehr viel effizientere Programme zu finden sind, und würde einen solchen Quatsch sehr wahrscheinlich bleiben lassen.

Deswegen bin ich absolut davon überzeugt, dass der TE von einem Gerät belästigt wird, dass GLAUBT dass Passwort zu diesem Netzwerk zu kennen und deswegen dauerhaft versucht sich zu verbinden.


----------



## krolf (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Komischer weiße hat es heute um 7:13 Uhr aufgehört.


Also gestern Abend der Letzt versuch : 02.07.1321:57:24WLAN-Gerät Anmeldung gescheitert: ungültiger WLAN-Schlüssel. MAC-Adresse: 74E:2B:AC:65:C9.
Und heute früh der erste versuch :
03.07.1306:38:42WLAN-Gerät Anmeldung gescheitert: ungültiger WLAN-Schlüssel. MAC-Adresse: 74E:2B:AC:65:C9.
Heute Früh der Letzte Versuch : 
03.07.1307:13:31WLAN-Gerät Anmeldung gescheitert: ungültiger WLAN-Schlüssel. MAC-Adresse: 74E:2B:AC:65:C9.

Gruß


----------



## krolf (3. Juli 2013)

Hier der Log von Heute früh.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

Ps : Sorry für Doppelpost.


----------



## Deeron (3. Juli 2013)

Besitzt dein Router noch die Standart SSID? Wenn ja wäre es möglich, das sich in deiner nähe noch ein weiterer Router mit besagter SSID befindet und ein Gerät eines Dritten versucht sich bei dir anzumelden, da dieses sich normalerweise auf dem anderen Router einwählt, aber nicht unterscheiden kann, welcher Router zu wem gehört.


----------



## Silversurfer2010 (3. Juli 2013)

naja wie bisher schon geschrieben benutze den inssider um mal in deiner umgebung nachzuschauen wie die anderen SSID heissen.

mit diesen 2 tools kommst du schon auf die lösung deines problems. Du kannst alle router in deiner umgebung visuell sehen wie sie heissen und was für ein band benutz wird.


----------



## Wakarahen (3. Juli 2013)

timstar88 schrieb:


> (...)
> Muss man nur noch herausfinden wie die freigeschalteten MAC-Adresse im Router lauten...
> Zudem weiß ich jetzt gerade gar nicht ob man die MAC-Adresse "ohne großen Aufwand" komplett selbst bestimmen kann.
> Ich meine man kann die nur etwas beeinflussen, aber nicht jeden HEX-Wert beliebig verändern, aber da bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher. Obwohl es mit Sicherheit irgendwie möglich ist .


Muss man natürlich nicht. Die MAC-Adresse wird unverschlüsselt mit den WLAN-Paketen übertragen, da sie zur Adressierung genutzt wird. Man muss sie also nur mitschneiden, wenn irgendein Gerät auf der Whitelist gerade mit dem Zugriffspunkt kommuniziert.
Das Ändern unter Linux ist zum Beispiel mit einem Befehl -- oder drei Befehlen, wenn man das De- und Reaktivieren des Netzwerkes dazuzählt -- erledigt.


----------



## krolf (3. Juli 2013)

Mhm werde wohl mal die SSID ändern.

Danke erstmal melde mich dann wieder

Gruß


----------



## krolf (5. Juli 2013)

Hab die SSID Geändert und schon hat es aufgehört , Danke.

Gruß


----------



## joasas (5. Juli 2013)

Dann war es wohl ein falsch konfiguriertes Gerät. Hier wäre es natürlich interessant herauszufinden welches Gerät das war.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juli 2013)

Eben nicht! Er hat doch geschrieben, dass er seine Geräte ausschließen kann. Vor allem wenn er weiß, dass er keines von dieser Marke besitzt. Da hat einfach ein Nachbar ein Gerät gehabt, dass ähnliche konfiguriert ist und deshalb versucht hat sich bei ihm anzumelden.
Von falsch konfiguriert kann man also nicht sprechen.
Trotzdem sollte der TE beim nächsten mal früher auf die Tipps hören, die ihm gegeben werden, sonst hilft nachher keiner mehr.


----------

